# Best Polish?



## Walton

I know it has been discussed before, but could someone tell me the best polish for my motorhome.

Is a normal car polish the best or a special one for GRP?

Something that is easily applied and polished off!!!! Maybe that is too much>

Thanks 

Walton


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The grp bits will require a special polish. The rest comes down to personal choice.
I used to have my product made by the same company who make A-TO -L-M.
it was dyed blue for me. Some customers thought that it was a better product. In fact it was the same.
Lots of liquid easy apply wipe of on the market at the moment.

Dave P


----------



## DABurleigh

I have something in mind given your definition of best, but it is a wax, not a polish. I presume you want a polish.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

You are correct DAB a good waxing is hard to beat  
Ensure that it contains carnauber wax- long lasting and tough


Dave P


----------



## wynthesurfer

Hi,for GRP try http://www.poliglow.co.uk/ for other bodywork I use Autoglym resin polish and always get superb results.

Wyn.


----------



## locovan

I use boat restorer polish and Boat wax all from the Boat Chandler they really do work well.


----------



## DABurleigh

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> You are correct DAB a good waxing is hard to beat
> Ensure that it contains carnauber wax- long lasting and tough
> Dave P


The detailing research I did suggested that the wax I use
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Product/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=262
is easier to apply and lasts longer than many with carnauba wax, sorry! 

Not saying the finish is any better (though I would claim it is on metalflake) but it saves effort and time 

Dave


----------



## Jezport

Autoglym Super resin polish is good to get the van clean, but it does tend to allow more black streaks to appear quickly. So I use it then use Meguires gold class polish over the top, and it lasts well and black streaks are less frequently formed and they wash off easily.


----------



## Walton

Dave P

Do you have a web-link to your product?

Thanks

Walton


----------



## zappy61

I would like to know what is the best way to get the black streaks off? I have trying with non abrasive cleaners and black streak remover but I can still see some of them very faintly in the surface of the fiberglas. I have tried the canauber based dry cleaning stuff as well.

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DABurleigh said:


> Not saying the finish is any better (though I would claim it is on metalflake) but it saves effort and time
> 
> Dave


Come on own up, what do you have with "metalflake" on it.

Kev.


----------



## DABurleigh

I was going to say I don't have anything, as it was just something I came across in my research, then I remembered I do have in the loft a full-face motorcycle helmet in a gold star metalflake finish. Everytime I come across it rooting for something else it brings a reminiscing smile to my face 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to have an old lid I painted myself(fibreglass) I got a load of different aerosols in different colours, sprayed patches all over it, one roll of 1/8 masking tape later = one funky lid. it disappeared a couple of years ago, still miss it though.    

Kev.


----------



## Jezport

zappy61 said:


> I would like to know what is the best way to get the black streaks off? I have trying with non abrasive cleaners and black streak remover but I can still see some of them very faintly in the surface of the fiberglas. I have tried the canauber based dry cleaning stuff as well.
> 
> Graham


I have tried all sorts of stuff, and different vans seem to respond differently to certain cleaners. However the Autoglym Super Resin Polish does work well but as mentioned earlier it does seem to let black streaks form easily. So I always apply some Maguires gold class wax afterwards.

If the streaks still don't shift, there are some creams which are ok for plactics which will work for definate. I always wax afterwards to protect the surface from re-streaking and UV.

I must be doing it right as my customers are always amazed at the finish.


----------



## inkey-2008

I have used Mer on mine after a light buff of t-cut to remove the black marks and oxidized paint.

It had not been polished for a long time before I bought it and the stains just would not come off with any other cleaner. Just had a look at it and had some new streaks after rain at the weekend and they just lift off with a light wipe.

Andy


----------



## EJB

My own comments on polishing vehicles:-
I include car paintwork and 'van/MH fibre glass finishes.

I was an avid 'detailer' for many years. For the last 3 to 4 years I use Fenwicks caravan cleaner (or any shampoo) and never polish.

After a few washes the paintwork is clean and repels most contaminants.

If any kind of polish is used the airborne dirt and grime stick it. This shows particularly when water runs off the roof and the dirt sticks to form black streaks.

These days modern vehicle paints are extremely durable so why cover them with a coat of dirt attracting 'polish'.

PS. I have a shelf full of Mer, Autoglym, various clays and much more.
Only the clay is demonstrably useful whereas everything else is redundant. :wink:


----------



## Jezport

EJB said:


> My own comments on polishing vehicles:-
> I include car paintwork and 'van/MH fibre glass finishes.
> 
> I was an avid 'detailer' for many years. For the last 3 to 4 years I use Fenwicks caravan cleaner (or any shampoo) and never polish.
> 
> After a few washes the paintwork is clean and repels most contaminants.
> 
> If any kind of polish is used the airborne dirt and grime stick it. This shows particularly when water runs off the roof and the dirt sticks to form black streaks.
> 
> These days modern vehicle paints are extremely durable so why cover them with a coat of dirt attracting 'polish'.
> 
> PS. I have a shelf full of Mer, Autoglym, various clays and much more.
> Only the clay is demonstrably useful whereas everything else is redundant. :wink:


You are partly righ, some polishes like Autoglym do attract dirt as I have written earlier. However a good hard wax does not cause dirt to stick.

A good wax protects the surface from contamination and UV etc. I also think the clay bar is very useful, but it takes a lot of work to clay bar a large van.

I have a Silver Ferrari booked in for a detail and that will take me 3 days, so imagine how long it would take to do a motorhome.


----------



## max123

Use Mr Sheen. Its what the proffesionals use.
Max


----------



## EJB

Jezport,
It's your business to promote many of these products so I wouldn't dream of taking on the whole paintwork aftercare industry 8O

However, I live in the real world and equate it to the vast number of TV adverts that promote products that are simply not needed for normal reasonable life.

A £2 or £3.000 detailing job isn't the real world to me. :wink: 

Good Luck, I'm sure that there are plenty of takers


----------



## Pusser

MogÄ™ mówiÄ‡ polski 8)


----------



## Jezport

EJB said:


> Jezport,
> It's your business to promote many of these products so I wouldn't dream of taking on the whole paintwork aftercare industry 8O
> 
> However, I live in the real world and equate it to the vast number of TV adverts that promote products that are simply not needed for normal reasonable life.
> 
> A £2 or £3.000 detailing job isn't the real world to me. :wink:
> 
> Good Luck, I'm sure that there are plenty of takers


I would never promote a product that doesn't work well. 

There are plenty of what I call "Emporers new clothes products" around that people pay fortunes for and swear that they do miracles. If it makes them happy maybe they are worth it :lol:


----------



## EJB

Well said :lol:


----------



## zappy61

max123 said:


> Use Mr Sheen. Its what the proffesionals use.
> Max


hi Max,
Is that Mr Sheen furniture polish??

Graham


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

I bought some of this from the CC, Warwick Racecourse site office last weekend.

http://www.onedrywash.com/

No used it yet, but the guy in the motorhome next to me seemed to be cleaning his motorhome pretty fast with it.

Anyone used this?


----------



## max123

Zappy, yes it is and it is what Laplas use (they manufacture GRP Panels for MH industry). When I had some Gelcoat cracks repaired by them on the warranty I asked whats a good polish. The bloke that did it gave me a demo. My panels were super smooth and silky after that.


----------



## Jezport

max123 said:


> Zappy, yes it is and it is what Laplas use (they manufacture GRP Panels for MH industry). When I had some Gelcoat cracks repaired by them on the warranty I asked whats a good polish. The bloke that did it gave me a demo. My panels were super smooth and silky after that.


Certain products are used in show circles that give a great shine, it doesn't last long on the road and will not protect a vehicle from salt or UV damage.

I would not use a furniture polish on a cars paintwork as most are silicone based and any spray wax furniture polish would surely contain beeswax, which is a soft and dark wax which would wear off easily and would hardly give the clarity of a quality white carnuba wax


----------

